# Is my gpu dying?



## avichandana20000 (Jun 7, 2015)

I have 6670 1GB DDR5




For the last two days while watching movies or browsing www for half an hour or 1 hr the monitor is flickering sometimes and then suddenly the display goes off and wont come back until i reboot.




I have kept the desktop idle but then nothing happens. After two incidents i removed my GPU from the slot and cleaned the dust while reapplying the thermal paste MX-2. But the same occurs again. Sometimes my mouse is getting stuck immediately before it goes off.

lowered the RAM  Frequency from 1600 to 1333.

On monitoring the temps i found it to be 38 deg normal.


Watched Battlefield Bluray version, temp goes upto 43 deg with 29% activity. But no malfunction.

When i open new tabs in my browser at that time also the temp rises and  thrice display goes off.

Where is the issue?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes there can be two issues I can make out from your explanation.

1. Your PSU might be the culprit. It might be getting weaker so a sudden increase in work load can be causing that. In advance cases it might result in random shutdowns and restarts even on normal workloads.
Look at the psu you are using. It might need a replacement. Usually elchepo psu die like that.

2. Once the first probability is ruled out then the second would be that your graphic card is having a hardware problem. Rma it if you can.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 7, 2015)

1) have you seen my signature?

2)warranty over


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 7, 2015)

avichandana20000 said:


> 1) have you seen my signature?
> 
> 2)warranty over



****ing tapatalk doesn't show signature in the app.
Anyways, I just checked those in the browser and it seems you are using corsair vx450.
Corsair is just an average company whose psu fail at the end of warranty. They use crap caps even in there high end psu. And I beleive that it might be failing.
My advice would be to change your psu and see if the problem persists. If it does then I beleive that your gpu have a hardware problem and it might be dying out slowly.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 7, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> ****ing tapatalk doesn't show signature in the app.
> Anyways, I just checked those in the browser and it seems you are using corsair vx450.
> *Corsair is just an average company whose psu fail at the end of warranty. They use crap caps even in there high end psu. And I beleive that it might be failing.*
> My advice would be to change your psu and see if the problem persists. If it does then I beleive that your gpu have a hardware problem and it might be dying out slowly.



Enough bull$hit...Corsair has been awarded with more 18 awards from Overclocker's  unions and forums and hardware society from US and UK throughout 2011-2014 till date. It has better reputations in the PSU industry for selling quality PSU across its line-up. 

There can be problem in many areas in a electronic system, investigating and pointing it out requires a procedural approach, not school-grade nonsense.
 [MENTION=89697]avichandana20000[/MENTION]

Run tests, download 3DMark and Unigine to start with, and HwMonitor to check temperature for every components and sub-systems inside your PC. We'll figure it out. It can be s/w too.

Cor


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 7, 2015)

If Jonnyguru listens this :



Spoiler



Corsair is just an average company whose psu fail at the end of warranty. They use crap caps even in there high end psu. And I beleive that it might be failing.


 he will definitely give a concrete shape to  RED HOT IRON.



there is a probability from the monitor too. A bad smell coming............. trying to detect................

the most MIND BOGGLING thing is  i do not have time except SUNDAYS. so i cannot do any thing from tomorrow till Saturday. And Sunday waits for me to complete the mammoth household unavoidable tasks.
And what components the TEST is going to taste?

HW MONITOR i already have:


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Enough bull$hit...Corsair has been awarded with more 18 awards from Overclocker's  unions and forums and hardware society from US and UK throughout 2011-2014 till date. It has better reputations in the PSU industry for selling quality PSU across its line-up.
> 
> There can be problem in many areas in a electronic system, investigating and pointing it out requires a procedural approach, not school-grade nonsense.
> [MENTION=89697]avichandana20000[/MENTION]
> ...



I don't know where have you been living for the past 3-4yrs. Maybe in the jungles away from the population in your own little bunker. Corsair PSU "used to be good". That's not the case anymore in 2015. They used to use Japanese caps etc in there psu's. Now they use Capxon or Samxon caps. These are crap to say the least. You can argue they are the best. But, the fact is that it's a cost cutting measure and you would be a fool to compare them with Japanese caps and say that they would probably last more than the warranty period.  You would be lucky if they would even last till the warranty itself. Corsair customer service is good but there PSU are crap now. No enthusiast or knowledgeable person would ever recommend a corsair over Seasonic or Antec. And you are welcomed to lookout there RM, CX, and VS series to see the proof. VX series is obsolete and have been discontinued a long time back. That was one of the last model upto which corsair reputation as a PSU brand was unblemished and they used Japanese caps. 

Don't spread rumors if you don't know anything. You need to have knowledge of the internals before claiming which PSU is good and which is not. Merely getting awards doesn't mean that something is better than the other. You have to have a solid proof of your claim like the internal components used etc. Yes the problems can occur with any brand but when a company start using low stuff in there line ups in the name of cost-cutting then they are bound to fail more. I know they are more clever then you are. But, don't let them take you for a ride. I very well know that most of the reviews are paid. And if there would a genuine one then he would have definitely mentioned about the crap caps being used.

- - - Updated - - -



avichandana20000 said:


> If Jonnyguru listens THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that's a new angle. You have not mentioned anything about the monitor before so there was no way to know about that. If that is the problem then you are golden. Although I doubt whether the mouse would stuck before the screen goes off. If there would have been just a screen problem then the mouse should have worked in the background and should not have stuck. 
Anyways, I thought maybe you need a good advice and need help. But, it doesn't seem to be like that by your reply. Your temp are just fine. There is no problem there. You would be wasting your time with those things. Anyways, you do what you want. And if you want to waste time listening to the above super intelligent advice. Go ahead.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 8, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> I don't know where have you been living for the past 3-4yrs. Maybe in the jungles away from the population in your own little bunker. Corsair PSU "used to be good". That's not the case anymore in 2015. They used to use Japanese caps etc in there psu's. Now they use Capxon or Samxon caps. These are crap to say the least. You can argue they are the best. But, the fact is that it's a cost cutting measure and you would be a fool to compare them with Japanese caps and say that they would probably last more than the warranty period.  You would be lucky if they would even last till the warranty itself. Corsair customer service is good but there PSU are crap now. No enthusiast or knowledgeable person would ever recommend a corsair over Seasonic or Antec. And you are welcomed to lookout there RM, CX, and VS series to see the proof. VX series is obsolete and have been discontinued a long time back. That was one of the last model upto which corsair reputation as a PSU brand was unblemished and they used Japanese caps.
> 
> Don't spread rumors if you don't know anything. You need to have knowledge of the internals before claiming which PSU is good and which is not. Merely getting awards doesn't mean that something is better than the other. You have to have a solid proof of your claim like the internal components used etc. Yes the problems can occur with any brand but when a company start using low stuff in there line ups in the name of cost-cutting then they are bound to fail more. I know they are more clever then you are. But, don't let them take you for a ride. I very well know that most of the reviews are paid. And if there would a genuine one then he would have definitely mentioned about the crap caps being used.
> 
> ...



Corsair have discontinued their VX series. In-fact Corsairs other lineups have *ALL*moved to* Japanese Capacitors, which all of the them Vs, CX, RM, RMi, Hx, AX and Axi series now have* *AS PER THEIR CONSUMER WEBSITE*. Higher ends have El
electrolytic caps for Extremely tight voltage regulation Best-in-class ripple and noise suppression Virtually silent operation.

Japanese capacitors have a reputation for excellent quality control.  So for extreme conditions, it is more desirable to use Japanese brand capacitors.  On paper, there are often Chinese capacitors with the same specifications as an equivalent Japanese capacitor, including low ESR (equivalent series resistance) models.  Japanese capacitors are also said to use a superior electrolyte that is more resilient to higher temperatures. Japanese capacitors are also known to use some of the purest aluminum available.  That said, many of the Chinese manufacturers are buying Japanese electrolyte formulas and the companies that refine the aluminum for the Japanese capacitor manufacturers are opening facilities in China so they can be closer to their Chinese capacitor customer.

In higher end units, Japanese capacitors are used for overall increased reliability.Corsair does tend to use Japanese primary capacitors whenever possible because of the extreme conditions the primary capacitor is subject to.  These capacitors are large and therefore have a larger surface area to dissipate heat, but they still get rather hot due to the higher temperatures of the primary side’s heat sink located nearby.  Also, the unregulated DC voltage charging the primary capacitor on the primary side can potentially have a great deal of ripple. 

Once again using the RM850 as an example,one can see that a Nichicon brand, GL Series 560uF, 420V capacitor is used on the primary side.  It’s rated at 105°C and can handle 1.5A of ripple current for 2000 hours of 24/7 operation.  But being as close to the primary heat sink, where components are dissipating temperatures as high as 76°C under full load, the surface temperature of this capacitor can get as hot as 44°C.  Furthermore, this capacitor could potentially encounter ripple current as high as 3.2A.  That’s more than double what it is rated for.  Even with these conditions taken into consideration, the life of this particular capacitor is still calculated as greater than 15 years.  But since the conditions can potentially be so harsh, Corsair made the decision to use a Japanese capacitor here to prevent any potential for premature failures.

Never jump to conclusions on something you potentially have no visibility or access to.     [MENTION=89697]avichandana20000[/MENTION] Please ensure your other components are healthy too. Do a time-check on their life-expectancy and your system age.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2015)

The most obvious step for you do to is test the GPU in another system, 90% of all visual crash cases is because of GPU going kaput..


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 8, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> The most obvious step for you do to is test the GPU in another system, 90% of all visual crash cases is because of GPU going kaput..



+10 to this.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 8, 2015)

Will be done on saturday


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> for last 3-4 years i was busting balls like you chuckle-headed half-wit artless dismal-dreaming flap-mouthed barnacled idiots while being outside India where I had access to a level of electronics which in your puny little life you haven't seen half of.
> 
> Corsair have discontinued their VX series. In-fact Corsairs other lineups have *ALL*moved to* Japanese Capacitors, which all of the them Vs, CX, RM, RMi, Hx, AX and Axi series now have* *AS PER THEIR CONSUMER WEBSITE*. Bla bla bla... Copy paste
> 
> ...



What's your source while you said that corsair use all Japanese caps in all there series?
Don't spread rumours. If you are so gullible to beleive corsair marketing slides then so be it. I have exposed you badly and as mostly happens in these cases you have nothing to say just copying and pasting. Lol
Now open your eyes and look at these links for:
1. Corsair vs450
 Corsair VS450 Review
Capxcon caps

2. Corsair CX430 V2:
Corsair CX430 V2 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Samxon caps

3. Corsair RM650
techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming
Again capxcon crap

Corsair RM650 650W Review 
(your favourite site)

In all of the reviews above they have clearly shown and mentioned that these models use either capxcon or samxon caps in there primary or secondary along with some other caps that are not also necessarily Japanese(2-3 in there max. If available at all).
Enough of your nonsense. Even a 5th class student can comprehend the meaning of the reviews that I have mentioned. Even now if you are not able to understand these facts then you very well know where you stand. 
And I don't even want to think what you have done for years outside India with the super level of "startrek" electronics that you think nobody have ever seen before.  lol


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 8, 2015)

Some cherry picked examples. My 10 year old niece can post some hundreds of Reviews where the otherwise is true  Heard about fake products?

Review: Corsair CX Series Modular CX600M ATX Power Supply - PSU - HEXUS.net

And how about some real deal about the PSU in question? 

Corsair VX450W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Corsair VX450W: Quiet Value PSU | silentpcreview.com

Corsair 450VX 450W - 400-450W PSU Roundup

Corsair VX450W Power Supply Review - Page 3 of 5 - Legit ReviewsInternal Impressions

Need more proof?

Guess its part of your ne'er-do-well despicable hate-spewing being which randomly starts to bash Reputed brands out of the blue with half-baked information. Dont work too hard bro...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 8, 2015)

found some time and done this



currently using Chrome browser instead FF. no problem till time.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 9, 2015)

Is the problem occurring specifically when watching videos? Even when a webpage is open some flash ad must be playing. It might be some incompatibility with the browser's video hardware acceleration.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 9, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Is the problem occurring specifically when watching videos? Even when a webpage is open some flash ad must be playing. It might be some incompatibility with the browser's video hardware acceleration.



I have not checked videos till time.

This may be the case and that's why changed the browser from FF to CHROME.Worked in chrome for half an hour without any issue.Need to observe more. 

As per my understanding 3d Mark is  not showing any sign of  GPU dispute. Expert comments solicited.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 9, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> What's your source while you said that corsair use all Japanese caps in all there series?
> Don't spread rumours. If you are so gullible to beleive corsair marketing slides then so be it. I have exposed you badly and as mostly happens in these cases you have nothing to say just copying and pasting. Lol
> Now open your eyes and look at these links for:
> 1. Corsair vs450
> ...



My Corsair CX430 V2 went bad last month .. n this was jus after 4 months of warranty expired...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2015)

In my experience, Corsair PSUs do tend to fail after a few years of use. I used to own a TX-650M which ran for 2 years without any issues. However, after said period, my machine starting shutting down under high load. I too did not believe that the PSU could be at fault since two years is too soon for a PSU to fail. I RMA'd my CPU, GPU and Motherboard but the problem persisted. Only then I replaced my PSU and it indeed was the culprit.

I would suggest to OP to not rule out a defective PSU and test your GPU or PSU on another machine to pinpoint which exactly is at fault.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 9, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> In my experience, Corsair PSUs do tend to fail after a few years of use. I used to own a TX-650M which ran for 2 years without any issues. However, after said period, my machine starting shutting down under high load. I too did not believe that the PSU could be at fault since two years is too soon for a PSU to fail. I RMA'd my CPU, GPU and Motherboard but the problem persisted. Only then I replaced my PSU and it indeed was the culprit.
> 
> I would suggest to OP to not rule out a defective PSU and test your GPU or PSU on another machine to pinpoint which exactly is at fault.



I too strongly believe this ... even I hav faced similar situation .. and indeed PSU was at fault.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hmm. You actually bought 3D Mark Vantage?

The Corsair VX series is made by Seasonic. It's an old PSU that is discontinued. You won't find them in the market now. It's a good PSU but it might be getting old and nearing its death. Check +12V in HWMonitor

P.S.: Most low end Corsair PSUs use Chinese/Taiwanese caps and Corsair CX series had 3 versions the newest one being better. You can see which PSUs are better here


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 9, 2015)

already given hw monitor screen shot


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 9, 2015)

Voltages are within tolerance limits. Doesn't look like a PSU problem. Should be the video hardware acceleration thing


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 10, 2015)

[MENTION=8223]avichandana2000[/MENTION] if you need a spare PSU to test ping me  got a few here which can easily take the load. even though Flash vids can do weird stuffs...u shouldn't rule out a PSU going bad.
@others...you guys need to focus on the problems of OP and not fight among yourselves.
Corsair used to be good..the best if i am allowed to say...and while the quality has gone south thanks to their stupidity..they are not yet out for count.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 10, 2015)

@ sumonpathak

You are my last chance. So let me see if i can diagnose anything. If you have time you can come down to my house on Saturday or Sunday.

I also do not account on PSU but the GPU. I need another system to test it.Yesterday played AVATAR Blu ray version but nothing happens. Browsed net in Chrome.....nothing happens. After that monitor starts flickering with a gap of 10 to 12 mins and then the display konks off but monitor is not getting off fully. Its greying out(as in the pic). will try to record a video of it.

My GPU slot also may put up its hand. PCIE x16 is not working for a long period so it is fitted in x8 slot.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 12, 2015)

Any time I moved a window or did something the activity seemed to cause the flashing.

Watch the 12 min video: with occasional flickering and then kaput.

*drive.google.com/file/d/0B7QxA0_juWsASXRYcGJfbkxqeE0/view?usp=sharing


uploaded in google drive. Any other place from where it can be viewed directly?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2015)

did u test the GPU in another system ?


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2015)

avichandana20000 said:


> HW MONITOR i already have:
> 
> View attachment 15503



u should take this screen shot putting gpu under stress, and when it has started flickering.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> did u test the GPU in another system ?



will be done today

any comments on my video?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2015)

that is weird...
will call ya, been under a ton of work this weekend


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 14, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> did u test the GPU in another system ?



so.. bump ?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2015)

After many mix and match what finally seems to be a solution is that 

I have lowered the RESOLUTION of my monitor(DELL SP2309W) from 2048 x 1152(native) TO 1920x1080. After that the system runs for 8 hrs without any glitch.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 15, 2015)

Are you using HDMI?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 15, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Are you using HDMI?



No. Previously it was DVI and now VGA.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 30, 2015)

After behaving like a good boy for one and half week there is BLACK OUT again. This time i changed  monitor taking from my friend and it happened within 10 mins. 

I changed the PCIE slot from x8 to x4 which is the last one.

So my board looses x16 and x8 PCIE slot.

Can these Slots be changed only?


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 30, 2015)

I think you might be the victim of Radeon black screen GPUs. A workaround can be found here


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 30, 2015)

Let's observe the card on x4 slot - if it happens again will try this.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 5, 2015)

it has happened in x4 slot also. 

So now i think i can clearly point my finger out to  GPU.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 5, 2015)

Nvidia will announce GTX 950. Perfect replacement for your card


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 5, 2015)

i stiil need to test my GPU first.

any equivalent from ATI RADEON?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 5, 2015)

You did read the tomsHardware thread? If you haven't read it. It's hard to fix a issue that cannot be easily replicated.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 5, 2015)

have read it once but not understood everything.

So instead of doing that level experiment with voltage i will rather test it in another machine and then decide.

How is 

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250 with Boost R7 250 1GB DDR5 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card

as replacement for this one?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 5, 2015)

GPUs nowadays have multiple modes of operation for saving power. There are separate clocks for Idle, 2D Desktop, 3D, etc. In case of the problem card, when switching from one mode to another it just becomes unstable. This issue is actually prominent in AMD's R7 cards since AMD aggressively tried to save power. Nvidia's cards also have the same issue but to a very less extent and the driver recovers immediately.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 6, 2015)

this is the nutshell of the discussion in Tom's?  if yes, now i can understand why the clock meter in AMD catalyst software moves from 100 MHz to 800 MHz whenever i open browser, tabs inside the browser etc.
 This is like "Kool & Quiet" feature of the mobo. So anyway i can disable this such that the GPU always runs in 800 MHz?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 6, 2015)

No there isn't, otherwise the thread wouldn't have spanned so many pages. A partial fix was suggested in that post linked before.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 7, 2015)

GOOD GOD!!

That means : There is no accessible BIOS area for us in GPU board itself like mobo.
So this is a potential issue from the very birth of every card? The company presents it , consumers are  gulping it and still there is no solution.



Now the options are  to TEST the GPU in another system OR follow Tom's solution  OR BUY ANOTHER.

GOD SAVE ME


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 11, 2015)

After a thorough reading of TOM's HW topic i have downloaded MSI AB.

For 2D profile i have set the following. 




Do i need to make a 3d profile also or it will be taken automatically?


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2015)

avichandana20000 said:


> GOOD GOD!!
> 
> That means : There is no accessible BIOS area for us in GPU board itself like mobo.
> So this is a potential issue from the very birth of every card? The company presents it , consumers are  gulping it and still there is no solution.
> ...



Ever tried this ?
Download TechPowerUp Radeon Bios Editor v1.28 | techPowerUp


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2015)

are you serious ? Its been a month and you havent reached any conclusion.. Stop beating around the bush and test the GPU in another system..



Nerevarine said:


> The most obvious step for you do to is test the GPU in another system, 90% of all visual crash cases is because of GPU going kaput..



made this post in 8/6/2015


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jul 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> are you serious ? Its been a month and you havent reached any conclusion.. Stop beating around the bush and test the GPU in another system..
> 
> 
> 
> made this post in 8/6/2015



Lol Yeah , I am actually not amazed that he still haven't figure out the problem after 1 month.

And I am looking at some of the wildest ideas to identify the problem. Flash the GPU bios etc. It seems he will either end up with a bricked gpu or some other component would get bricked.
The way its all going. He might soon get the advice or have to try shorting the motherboard to start it properly.  :thumbup:


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 11, 2015)

guys, i am a man of 42 years. I need to maintain a family of five after working 14 to 15 hrs everyday including SUNDAYs. On coming back home i need to sit with my daughter for her exam preparation. After doing all these the rest time is for the computer as it is not my bread and butter.So it may even take six months to solve.

I do not have any friend of my age who is going to give me a machine to test my GPU. So i am bound to wait and do experiments within safe limits. I know BIOS FLASH is a risky business.


So before you comment you at least should ask the reason for the delay.

and yes the Black screen issue has stopped for the time time being after creating the profiles in AB.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 8, 2015)

Finally, tested my GPU in a new system( phenom II x2 560, Asus m5a78L,Antec vp 500,crucial ballistix)

and it HAPPENED AGAIN.

So can i now take the GPU to be the culprit?


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2015)

what other component you can blame then ? It's the gpu for sure.


----------



## icebags (Aug 9, 2015)

avichandana20000 said:


> Finally, tested my GPU in a new system( phenom II x2 560, Asus m5a78L,Antec vp 500,crucial ballistix)
> 
> and it HAPPENED AGAIN.
> 
> So can i now take the GPU to be the culprit?



congrats ! gift urself with a new gpu this indi day !


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 10, 2015)

now i am thinking of taking a board with IGP 760G so that i  do not go blind without a gpu.

Asus
M5A78L-M/USB3

why there is nomore  any 880G board?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 10, 2015)

avichandana20000 said:


> now i am thinking of taking a board with IGP 760G so that i  do not go blind without a gpu.
> 
> Asus
> M5A78L-M/USB3



Go with this:

Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 -4,553.

Link:GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard - Buy Motherboards Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 10, 2015)

avichandana20000 said:


> now i am thinking of taking a board with IGP 760G so that i  do not go blind without a gpu.
> 
> Asus
> M5A78L-M/USB3
> ...



See this is exactly the reason why Intel CPUs cost higher. People think that AMD CPUs are cheap but its not by any way.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 10, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with this:
> 
> Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 -4,553.
> 
> Link:GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard - Buy Motherboards Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com




i have compared this board with the Asus one. Only  1 feature of the GA-78LMT-USB3 that will be of no help to me is  that it's DVI-D port supporting a maximum resolution of 1920x1200. But my monitor runs at 2k resolution.  Or else already thought of buying Giga with VRM heatsink and 8 phase ATX power that are not present in Asus.
Hence going for Asus.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 23, 2015)

Finally, bought : AsusM5A78L-M/USB3 for 4200+ from M.D. Computer. Same Board costs 5200+ in Eastern Logica.

Now it is peace of mind.

Tried to open crysis 3, System  says : Require Direct x 11 GPU.

Tried to open crysis 2, System  says : UNEXPECTED CRASH MAY OCCUR

Tried to open crysis ,  It opens but with absolutely non playable fps.

Dare not to open BF4.

My monitor running @ 2k resolution.

So no gaming till i buy a GPU again.

FULL HD (1080P) & Blu Ray MOVIES are running fine.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 23, 2015)

You should buy GTX 950 the right card for you just launched


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 23, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> You should buy GTX 950 the right card for you just launched



Zotac GTX950 2GB @ 12.5k (local price, CTC,Secunderabad)


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 23, 2015)

Need a pause.

Any other company  apart from Zotac? (RMA)

Will it run with 450 vx?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 23, 2015)

Wait for a bit. It's just launched. Don't buy Zotac. Get MSI, Asus or Gigabyte when they are available. It will run on 450VX though its worth mentioning the PSU is getting old


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 24, 2015)

that's why i have written "Need a pause"

Gaming is not my primary objective. But my system should be in running condition.

After 450vx will end its life i will buy seasonic s12II 520 W.

I maintain  a separate account  for my computer components through out the year so that if any thing goes  kaput i can buy it again to keep my system running.


----------

